# Jetting for 720 Grizz



## wrekd (Apr 1, 2011)

Whats up guys. I'm in the process of putting my motor back together (just waiting on new head bolts and balancer chain??) and I cant find anything on where to start with my jetting. Mods are HMF full system, K&N, Dynatek CDI, JE 102mm 10.75:1, HR +4, Raptor Stage 1 Hotcam. All Im adding from previous setup is the piston and crank. 

My jetting now is 153.8 main, 40 pilot, needle on 2nd/5 from bottom, and 2 1/2 out on a/f screw. I ordered a 45 pilot and 155 up to 170 mains. Its running a little on the rich side in mid right now. Where would you start?? Just trying to get a baseline from someone who has the same or similar setup.


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

The 700 grizz is fuel injected..

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

